
Making a Deep Learning Server - dsr12
https://waydegg.github.io/making-a-dl-server.html
======
Cypher
Does it really save money? Seems like a bit of an outlay for the rig and GPU's
then you got the running costs and maintenance. Atleast you can sell them
after you're done I suppose.

What was the total spent and how long until break even?

